# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Помогите скачать 1С:Шина и 1С:СППР

## burabay86

Поделитесь, пожалуйста дистрибутивами 1С:Шина и 1С:СППР

----------


## poiskadm

1С:Шина
-- Сервер 1С:Шины для ОС Windows
-- Сервер 1С:Шины со средой разработки для ОС Windows
-- Демонстрационный пример

----------

archlord (10.08.2022), Baka (10.07.2022), burabay86 (14.06.2022), cosmo2004 (02.08.2022), El Infinito (21.06.2022), Green2x2 (28.06.2022), HollyWooD74 (10.08.2022), ikalichkin (14.06.2022), Jonhen (26.08.2022), Mitiay (20.07.2022), pnick79 (26.07.2022), rustamg (20.07.2022), StAlf (14.06.2022), venq (27.07.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## poiskadm

1С:Система проектирования прикладных решений, версия 2.0.4.20
-- Полный дистрибутив

----------

burabay86 (14.06.2022), ikalichkin (14.06.2022), Mitiay (20.07.2022), Renzes (25.07.2022), StAlf (14.06.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Renzes

> 1С:Система проектирования прикладных решений, версия 2.0.4.20
> -- Полный дистрибутив


А скиньте пожалуйста обновление от 30 Июня 2.0.4.23

----------


## poiskadm

Версия СППР 2.0.4.23
-- Полный дистрибутив

----------

alexandr_ll (25.07.2022), freeman74 (30.09.2022), ikalichkin (25.07.2022), Jonhen (26.08.2022), Renzes (25.07.2022), StAlf (03.08.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## pnick79

А можно попросить выложить последний релиз 1С:Шина?  Вышел 22.07.22. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## rustamg

Тоже ищу последний релиз. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## archlord

Поделитесь релизом 1С: Шина под линукс плз

----------


## skovalev

А есть Шина посвежее?

----------


## Renzes

Выложите, плиз. Обнову для СППР

----------


## Renzes

Есть возможность выложить новую версию? Там уже 2.0.5 вроде как

----------


## poiskadm

> Есть возможность выложить новую версию? Там уже 2.0.5 вроде как


Система проектирования прикладных решений, версия 2.0.5.10

----------

ikalichkin (15.09.2022), neon.ws (12.12.2022), Renzes (13.09.2022)

----------


## Renzes

> Система проектирования прикладных решений, версия 2.0.5.10


Спасибо. В очередной раз выручаете)

----------


## poiskadm

Сервер 1С:Шины со средой разработки для ОС Linux (версия 1.3.4) - ссылка.

----------

StAlf (15.09.2022)

----------


## poiskadm

> А можно попросить выложить последний релиз 1С:Шина?  Вышел 22.07.22. Заранее спасибо!


Сервер 1С:Шины со средой разработки для ОС Windows (версия 1.3.4) - ссылка.

----------

StAlf (15.09.2022)

----------


## poiskadm

> Тоже ищу последний релиз. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


1С:Шина, версия 1.3.4 (Сервер 1С:Шины для ОС Windows + для ОС Linux + Демонстрационный пример)

----------

ikalichkin (15.09.2022), StAlf (15.09.2022)

----------


## sales73v

Выложите пожалуйста последний релиз 1С:Шина 1.4.1. Вышел 05.10.22. Заранее спасибо

----------


## poiskadm

> Выложите пожалуйста последний релиз 1С:Шина 1.4.1. Вышел 05.10.22. Заранее спасибо


1С:Шина, версия 1.4.1 сервер linux + ide;
сервер windows + ide;
сервера lin/win + demo.

----------

cognak (27.12.2022), HollyWooD74 (12.10.2022), ikalichkin (10.10.2022), neon.ws (12.12.2022), progbuh (03.11.2022), sales73v (20.10.2022), StAlf (07.10.2022), StillRb (19.10.2022), Xamele0n88 (04.11.2022)

----------


## AlexMia

Ссылки не рабочие. Можно еще раз?

----------


## AlexMia

> Ссылки не рабочие. Можно еще раз?


Работают, извиняюсь

----------


## AlexMia

> Ссылки не рабочие. Можно еще раз?


Работают, извиняюсь

----------


## Westbound

Говорят, вышла новая 1С:Шина версии 2? Кто-нибудь скачал уже, может поделиться?

----------


## icipher2021

Кто-нибудь может поделиться?

----------


## latentnyj_programer

Вышла версия 2.0.1. Может кто-то поделиться? Заранее благодарю

----------


## cognak

> Вышла версия 2.0.1. Может кто-то поделиться? Заранее благодарю


Присоединяюсь

----------


## cognak

> Вышла версия 2.0.1. Может кто-то поделиться? Заранее благодарю


Присоединяюсь

----------


## neon.ws

Вышла версия 1С:Шина	2.0.3 Может кто-то поделиться? Заранее благодарю

----------


## lloyd1981

Привет! Тоже нужна новая 1С:Шина 2.0.3 есть у кого?

----------


## latentnyj_programer

Коллеги, поделитесь свежей шиной, пожалуйста!

----------


## Renzes

> Система проектирования прикладных решений, версия 2.0.5.10


Можете пожалуйста выложить новую СППР 2.0.6.10

----------


## sales73v

Здравствуйте. Нужна новая 1С:Шина 2. Выложите пожалуйста

----------


## latentnyj_programer

Коллеги, поздравляю вас с прошедшими праздниками! Если есть возможность, то выложите, пожалуйста, 1С:Шину второй версии.

----------

